# Mother's Day Gift Ideas For Cyclist Moms



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

[Cant go wrong with food *







cheap *

[/QUOTE]


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'd like a Colnago C64 with Campy Record 12 speed, please


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

il sogno said:


> I'd like a Colnago C64 with Campy Record 12 speed, please


it might not be the color you like and then a waste. That’s why I never buy anyone anything.


----------

